# is there a way to attach fabric to fabric without embroidery?



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello to all,
I have been searching for a way to attach fabric to fabric without having to use embroidery. I have used "No-Stitch" but after several washings the adhesive breaks down. Any advice would be greatly appreciated...
James


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Maybe those "double adhesive sheets" are worth a try! You could use a heat press to get good adhesion.


----------



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Byron for your feedback.
I should have mentioned that I purchased the double stick from Joanns. The directions said to use an iron since a heat press is not readily available at this time. The "No-Stitch" has held better through the washings. Any other ideas?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

is a "stapler" too wild of an idea?


----------



## Hansca (Feb 5, 2007)

You said embroidery but how about just sewing? You can do a zig zag stitch and get the effect that is used for tackle twill sewn jerseys...

Other than that I don't know of any adhesive that won't break down after washes, especially if there is heat involved in washing and drying


----------



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

Sewing sounds better than staples. I will leave the staples to the avant-garde designers. The sewing aspect would be something I would need to outsource. Adhesives I could do myself and save time and money. Are there any industrial glues/plastics that anyone is aware of?


----------



## jaxbikergear (Jul 24, 2007)

alot of companys are using metal rivits if you use the stich glue and rivit the corners something like you see on some of the Affliction clothing


----------



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

I will try experimenting with rivets. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

Try Twill and use a HeaT press I know Stahls Carrys it


----------

